
Ask HN: So news is bad for us, but is the solution to follow people directly? - pedro1976
There seems to be an agreement among the HN community [1] that &quot;news is bad for you&quot; [2] and that we need to find a replacement for the primary news feed providers, cause their main purpose is to make make profit and not to keep us informed.<p>My idea of an alternative news feed is to keep following inspiring people you encounter, like a professor you have in university, or the no-name author of a movie. Following should be agnostic of a social network platform, just to keep track of all their public feeds. That way you would build up your personal network of people, that keeps growing and producing more value.<p>Whats your thoughts on that?<p>Maybe we can keep this on a conceptual level, and avoid technical problems of networks in general (like power laws and spaming), implementation details or reward mechanisms.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16763604
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;2013&#x2F;apr&#x2F;12&#x2F;news-is-bad-rolf-dobelli
======
Cypher
Isn't that what everyone has been doing?

Have you considered making a private search engine that filters out media
sites and click bait generators as well as grabbing celeb adblocks.

~~~
pedro1976
Yes I have, thats my current side project, I am testing this approach
currently.

------
jerrre
How do you deal with the fact that many interesting people don't have/take the
time to write anything out?

~~~
pedro1976
Those people probably would not attract your initial interest at all.

